# Customer Loyalty Questionnaire on Business-to-Consumer Online Shopping



## Joe2012 (2 Jul 2013)

[FONT=&quot]*@*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*LevTech2012*[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]Hi everyone,

I hope I am posting this in the correct section. I’m doing an experimental research on customer loyalty and online shopping as part of the requirements of my MBS in Marketing at the Waterford Institute of Technology in Waterford, Ireland.

I would really appreciate if you could all fill in my survey. The survey is located on my Twitter which is at the top of this post.  It takes approximately 5 minutes to complete. I really appreciate everyone's help on this matter. I’m looking for 300 responses over a 3 week duration so hopefully I can achieve that target. Also if anyone knows any other effective methods of distributing online surveys please let me know.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Please note that access to my completed dissertation will be available online if respondents are interested in seeing the results once I have it finished.

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Also I've noticed that a lot of online surveys have very low response rates because people are making money from it as these market research consultancies sell it to firms. Just to make you aware I am not making any money from this survey as its simply for academic purposes as part of the requirements for my Masters in Marketing so I'm making €0 from this.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]

Once again, thank you[/FONT]


----------

